# Quiet in here isn't it?



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

As said quiet isn't it? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

The TTOC forum doesnt see a great deal of traffic, try the MK1 or 2 forums


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi kasandrich,

are your 18" BBS really factory fitted? I didn't think Audi did that?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Hi kasandrich,
> 
> are your 18" BBS really factory fitted? I didn't think Audi did that?


My MkI had them, the cross spokes.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

There seems to be a flurry of posts when the new issue of the magazine comes out, but generally all the action is on the car-specific forums.

Unfortunately, most folks post when they have problems, so no problems=no posts, so it's good really :lol:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

My wheels are the same as these

http://fotos.fotoautos.co.uk/fotoautom/ ... 4843_3.jpg


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Same as mine


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Same as mine


They were a cost option on later TTs


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No cost option on mine


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Same as mine
> ...


 :roll: from the factory


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

They look nice anyway 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a bit noisy here isn't it? :wink:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello Gents, ladies if any...

Wondered what goodies if any, we get when taking out membership with TTOC ?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mux, Have a read.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=145

You know you want to
Hoggy.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mux, Have a read.
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=145
> 
> ...


Cheers Hoggy


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

I wanted the metal Badge! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... ucts_id=37


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

muxgt said:


> I wanted the metal Badge! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:


Hi Mux, From the above link........This badge is only available to members.......... :lol:

So even more reason to join, if you needed any more reasons. :wink:

Hoggy.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=24&products_id=37


Cheers wallsendmag, just read that we only get the gel bagde.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Send an extra £2.50 and I'll upgrade the badge :wink:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted the metal Badge! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:
> ...


Evening Hoggy, I've already joined


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Send an extra £2.50 and I'll upgrade the badge :wink:


Evening wallsendmag, I have already signed up this evening so how would I send the extra £2.50 thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

muxgt said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > muxgt said:
> ...


Hi Mux, Excellent, Welcome to the TTOC... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Hoggy.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello Hoggy, Thank you and I so hope it was worth joining and the stay is as smooth as a babies :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

muxgt said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Send an extra £2.50 and I'll upgrade the badge :wink:
> ...


just send it to paypal at ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


ttoc.co.uk you say 

erm! a little illiterate here :lol: do I send through the forum or paypal it self as I tried paypal but no good!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just send an extra £2.50 to the same address that you sent the other money to


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Just send an extra £2.50 to the same address that you sent the other money to


Thank you for the link, just paid now.

Kind regards

Mux


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No problem , welcome to the club.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> No problem , welcome to the club.


Thank you


----------

